# American Woman Moving to Thailand



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

My questions relate to my possible move to Thailand, teaching English and hopefully retiring there. Anyone know which school in Thailand is the best for a TESOL certification? 

Thanks!


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

You might want to read “Success on your Certificate Course in English Language Teaching” by Caroline Brandt.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*Best Place for TESOL cert.*

After reading the book suggested by Gino and you still want to get a TESOL cert., AUA is probably the best place.

AUA Language Center, Bangkok and Chiang Mai, Thailand
Auathailand.org auathailand.org/sit/
Enroll now:	Chiang Mai: January 7 - February 3, 2010
Bangkok: March 11 - April 7, 2010


Future courses:	Bangkok, June 17 - July 15, 2010 
Chiang Mai, August 12 - September 8, 2010
Bangkok, November 11 - December 9, 2010
Future Courses:

January 7 - February 3, 2010 Bangkok
March 11 - April 7 Bangkok
June 17 - July 15 Bangkok
August 12 - September 8 Chiang Mai 
November 11 - December 9 Bangkok


tesolcourse.com/tesol/thailand

TESOL Courses in Ban Phe, Thailand
TESOL Course Dates 
•	4 January - 29 January 2010 
•	1 February - 26 February 2010 
•	1 March - 26 March 2010 
•	5 April - 30 April 2010 
•	3 May - 28 May 2010 
•	7 June - 02 July 2010 
•	5 July - 30 July 2010 
•	2 August - 27 August 2010 
•	6 September - 1 October 2010 
•	4 October - 29 October 2010 
•	1 November - 26 November 2010 
•	29 November - 24 December 2010 
TESOL Course Fees 
•	US$ 1690 (£1082) (including accommodation) 
•	US$ 1590 (£1018) (excluding accommodation)

TESOL courses in Phuket, Thailand
TESOL Course in Thailand - Dates
•	4 January - 29 January 2010 
•	8 February - 5 March 2010 
•	15 March - 9 April 2010 
•	19 April - 14 May 2010 
•	24 May - 18 June 2010 
•	28 June - 23 July 2010 
•	2 August - 27 August 2010 
•	6 September - 1 October 2010 
•	11 October - 5 November 2010 
•	15 November - 10 December 2010 
TESOL Course Fees
•	US$ 1590 (£1018) (excluding accommodation) 
•	Standard accommodation : US$ 100 (£64) 
•	Premium accommodation : US$ 250 (£160) 

Good Luck


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*SIT versus Cambridge versus Trinity?*

I find it interesting that you recommended a course certified by School for International Training, rather than Cambridge University or Trinity College. 

If I had had my druthers, I would have taken a Cambridge course, but they’re only offered in half a dozen cities in the States, none of which was convenient. I took a SIT course and was lucky. Our class was taught by the owners of one of the schools who were much more capable than the instructors of a class I audited. We only had four students plus two teachers in training, who assisted with the lessons, so we had a 1:1 ratio of teachers to students. 

I found the course very valuable, but I’ve heard that Cambridge has more recognition and slightly more luster. 

As I understand it, the main difference is the greater emphasis that SIT places on reflective teaching, which translates to a lot of analysis and deconstruction of the practice lessons. At times, I felt there was too much emphasis on reflection and I wondered what other material had been sacrificed to make room in the schedule for all the introspection.

How do the certificates compare in reputation among private schools in Thailand?


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

How do the certificates compare in reputation among private schools in Thailand?

Probably better in many people’s eye. 

Certificates from prestigious institutions may be more favorable but personality, attitude and work ethics trump them all (making it through the interview is the key). Certificates are one thing, good teachers are another. Students love teachers who connect well and make it fun to learn. The renewal of a teacher’s contract depends largely on input from the students, regardless of what kind of certificate the teacher holds. I helped the head of a high school English Department’s Head write such a contract once. Her concerns were the teacher’s ability to teach effectively, his/her ethics and the ability to get along with others. A teacher with these traits and holds a prestigious certificate is a great catch for all schools/colleges.

( Anyone know which school in Thailand is the best for a TESOL certification?)

She wants a school in Thailand and I still think AUA is the best.

AUA has enjoyed a good name and reputation in the country for many years. 
The real history of the AUA Language Center goes back to 1924. At that time, Thai students returning from their studies in the US and their American friends in Thailand started the American University Alumni Association as a purely social organization. In 1940, AUAA was registered as an Association under the patronage of H. M. the King for the purpose of promoting friendship, education, culture, charity, sports and entertainment. Today, AUAA has over 2,000 members and continues to make important contributions to Thailand through educational and charitable works. The name has been shortened to AUA.

AUA’s School for International Training (SIT) is affiliated with a graduate school located in Vermont. It currently has two training sites in Thailand as follows:
Bangkok: AUA Rajadamri, 179 Rajadamri Rd., near Lumpini Park. 
Chiang Mai: AUA Chiang Mai, near the Tapae Gate.

Job placement assistance. AUA regularly hires teachers and can also provide information about other local and international schools and colleges.

Visa assistance. You'll receive all the visa guidance and support necessary. 

Fully accredited. The certificate is recognized by the Thai Ministry of Education, allowing graduates to gain a work permit and thus teach legally in Thailand.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Will they also provide placement assistance to teachers who obtained their certificates in the States through a school certified by the organization in Vermont (i.e., somebody like myself)?


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*Aua*



ginocox said:


> Will they also provide placement assistance to teachers who obtained their certificates in the States through a school certified by the organization in Vermont (i.e., somebody like myself)?


That I don't know. But with your great writing skill why not try contacting AUA directly. You could be a teacher at AUA.

AUA (AMERICAN UNIVERSITY ALUMINI ) 73 Rajadamnern Rd, ChiangMai 50200 Tel: (053) 278-407, fax: (053) 211-973 email: aualanna at loxinfo dot co dot th Always looking for teachers but mainly from USA

ELC INTERNATIONAL (THAILAND) Co Ltd. 419/3 Rajavitee Rd, Bangkok 10400: (662) 247-8088 fAX: 246-4365 email: elcinter at asiaaccess dot net dot th 
Native teachers wanted, Degree or RSA, TEFL, TESOL & teaching experience. 25,000-30,000 baht per month. work permit, 1 yr contracts, medical benefits,overtime

MAHIDOL/VECTOR (THAILAND) teovr at mucc dot mahidol dot ac dot th Tel: (662)937-5696/7 Fax: 937-5695 
Want part time or full time teachers. min RSA/ CELTA (or CTEFLA) excellent interpersonal skills,organisational skills

Good Luck


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Why a TESOL and not a TEFL? Most schools here recognise TEFL more widely and there are many. many more schools offering courses. I did mine a SEETEFL in Chiang Mai (the only ISO9001 approved TEFL course in Asia! - its on the back of the certificate too with reg number etc). Its a full 120hr course and very demanding on time (no social life after week 1) and inclkudes 6 hrs teaching experience in various schools (from Kindergarten to colleges). Its run bny an Englishman (John) and his wife (K.Ying) - Ying also gives Thai lessons as part of the course. I believe it accredited by the British accreditation board (whatever that is called - my memory doesn't serve).

It is often best to get the certification in the country you are going to teach as teaching practices, student behaviour and cultural differences can make a big difference.

Good luck


----------



## aisatraveler (Jun 24, 2009)

I suggest the below link:

TEFL Thailand Course,TESOL Teaching English Certificate Training Phuket,Bangkok,Asia

Good Luck You will love it in Chang Mai - If you go there I suggest you stay at the:

Viangbua Mansion - great rates

Asiatraveler


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

aisatraveler said:


> Good Luck You will love it in Chang Mai - If you go there I suggest you stay at the:
> 
> Viangbua Mansion - great rates
> 
> Asiatraveler


Hm, at between the advertised minimum 12,000 and 100,000 baht per month, there must be several hundred alternatives that are much better value. Plus it's not even in reasonable walking distance of the main tourist areas.


----------

